# simplicity 755 snow blower



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I just picked up a used simplicity 755 snow blower cheap. It is in non running condition. The electric starter is trashed and the recoil starter was with the engine but not mounted. The engine turns free and appears to have good compression. The rest of the machine is in very good shape and it is not a friction drive model it has a gear box with 3 forward and one reverse speed.

The engine is a tech H70 130261l 7 hp engine. The drive dog and spring are missing from the recoil starter does anyone know what the part numbers for these items are?

Thanks 

Carl


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I found this link for the engine:
Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh H70-130261L

And this one is shown as the starter:
Parts and Diagrams for Tecumseh RS1-590473


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks Shryp, I see you get around to the same sites that I do.

I was a little surprised to see a 7hp engine on a 22" wide machine.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Dog and spring*

There are more than one style dog and spring in the recoils so make sure what you're looking for. On some, the end of the dog has a circular end that fits in a slot in the recoil and I've seen that slot (typically plastic) where it's been broken DAMHIK. If that's the setup you have, there's also a small tab and screw that holds the dog into the recoil assembly.

I've also swapped recoils between 4, 5 & 7 hp motors before. Only issue may be the alignment of the mounting holes. Some are rotated 45 degrees compared to others, but they still work.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

The recoil starter that i have only has one dog and it does have the plastic slot with the small tab and screw to secure it. it does appear to be in good shape except the the dog and spring are missing. I ordered what I believe to be the correct spring and dog and will give it a try when it gets here. 

Thanks for your help

carl


----------

